# Hey Arizona folk! Something for Sunday.



## icassell (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm going to try and get out to this on Sunday morning and shoot some butterfly images (possibly with some birds, flowers, etc.).  Maybe see some of you there?


     Boyce Thompson Arboretum presents ASU Professor and butterfly expert Ron Rutowski as one of our premier leaders for a guided butterfly walk on August 28 at 9:30am. Queen butterflies are prolific this year with hundreds, if not thousands, flying in mosquito like swarms in the Rose Garden and 
Pipevine Swallowtails are actively laying their eggs on the underside of the leaves of their larval food plant Aristolochia watsoni along the main trail near the Smith Building. Professor Rutowski will identify these butterflies and many more, as well as discuss their individual biologies and life cycles. The summer monsoon season is one of the best times of the year to see an incredible diversity of butterflies at the Arboretum and this year is particularly profuse. You will not be disappointed.

EDIT: OOPS! IT'S ON SATURDAY MORNING AND NOT ON SUNDAY!


----------

